# don lemmon diet



## cytrix (Jul 26, 2001)

hi guys,
has anyone ever done the don lemmon diet? what is it about, isn't it just some form of food combining (as in don't mix carbs with protein)? this diet is all over the web, but u won't really find out anything unless you send a lot of money.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2001)

nope, sorry.

------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## seeseerider (Sep 28, 2001)

i did don lemmon's diet!! its based on food separation/combination.. carbs should not be combined with protein and fat...as for protein it must be eaten with fat.. (vegetable are ok with both)you should alternate between a carbs meal and a protein/fat meal... 2 carbs meals is a definite no-no... yes it works,but its difficult to stick to when you eat out!! and you get bored after a month!!


----------



## cytrix (Sep 28, 2001)

thanx seeseerider, i guess don lemmons diet is just a plain old diet of foodcombining, which is nothing new at all. i have tried this years ago and did not like it either.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Sep 28, 2001)

It's a great idea to separate your carbs and fat...but It'd be pretty pointless to separate protein and carbs too.


----------



## cytrix (Sep 28, 2001)

good point TSB


----------



## Dr James (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm sure if it's by Don Lemmon then it is probably useless. It seems that Don Lemmon's ego is bigger than his knowledge of anything other than being good at causing people to transfer money from their own wallet and into his.


----------



## donlemmon (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok, come on guys, are you really speaking from knowledge here? Not fair...

If what I did was simple food combining then not only wouldn't I have a complete line of uniquely formulated products no one else carries but people like this doing my videos:

http://www.theultimatedevelopment.com/bodyshaping-exercise-videos.html

Be cool, I never criticized "your" programs...


----------



## donlemmon (Dec 26, 2005)

Now it makes sense...

I sign up and get this spam "free" downloads from the board:

'Big Fat Lies' by Tom Venuto:
http://ironmagazine.com/BigFatLies.pdf

'15 Muscle Building Rules' by Anthony Ellis:
http://ironmagazine.com/GainMass.pdf

These two clowns have had it out for me since lord knows when....

Maybe they should read this:

I have been in the fitness industry since I first picked up a barbell at age 16. When I felt results, coming from delayed onset muscle soreness, I wanted the entire world to know I was going to be huge one day! Unfortunately, I didn't realize that soreness was a bad sign. And when I discovered this fact, I decided the next step was learning as much as I could so that others could in turn, learn from me as well. Never again would someone tell me I was stupid for thinking soreness was a good thing. Never again would someone tell me I was too skinny. Never again??? So many things I promised myself??? Never again would it happen to me...

However, not everyone I have met along the way got into fitness because they wanted to look better, feel better or teach others. No, they sometimes fell into it by accident. They begin working out, see some results, and probably good results... And despite their never reaching an optimal potential, nor getting into the reasons they saw progress... All because most people haven't a clue otherwise and turn to them for advice... They become instructors. 

It is great that some people turn a hobby into a business but that isn't any more right than the people who diet down using questionable methods to do a photo shoot selling their advice. They aren't selling a lifestyle. They are selling you Band-Aids that do nothing to heal your wounds. You can't teach people how to damage themselves in route to a temporary look. That isn't good business and it isn't ethical. 

You have seen many of these clowns at all levels of the fitness game. First we have magazine publishers who were never in as good of shape as any of the spokes models used in their ads. Next, we have the staff writers for these magazines that have never seen their own feet, let alone their abdominal muscles. And finally, we have personal trainers who gain all their knowledge by reading what these con artists have put in print. It is crazy, I know, and I have been watching it for years. 

Now that we have the Internet there seems to be an army made up of anyone and everyone who can pay to have a website made claiming themselves to be a guru. There are many who take drugs, others that diet away as much fat as possible for that one photo shoot used to market their goods and others that hide from the camera??? Viola, you are still sucked in. Do not fall for it. 

What do these people look like when they aren't dieted down? When they are just out and about living their lives? I bet it is not what you see on their sites, that is for sure. Hey, I am not one to parade around in my panties for your approval either, but I am married to one of the sexiest adult models ever and you do not think I landed her looking like a slob do you? Would she have retired completely from work if I weren't successful enough to support her? More on that in a minute, just think about it??? I am someone who offers usable and credible advice...

So let me give you a tip or two. One, if you run across a website owned by a fitness trainer claiming to be a consultant to the stars or whatever, find out what stars. Do you want to look like that star? Does that star exist? You can go to my website, click on my testimonials and see names of people I bet you wished you looked like or know of either way. On top of that, just because someone says on their site that clients see results, that doesn't mean that you will too. Often, the star looked good before the trainer even met them, nothing changed???.

Why the hype then? They are trying to sell you something like with the photos these people use holding up newspapers to verify the dates of the picture. Come on now??? I can take a photo on May 1st holding up a Time Magazine cover from April 30th and then take another holding up a magazine from May 30th??? But what if I waited until I am in my best shape ever to take that 2nd photo??? Possibly a year later??? Holding up an old magazine??? To fool you??? Yes, they do this folks???. 

Next, if the guru's "books" are available for download??? RUN. Do you know why this is? Because they cannot afford to publish hardcopy books nor get a real publisher to give them the time of day. It is FREE for them to reproduce a PDF file or an eBook but costs thousands of dollars to make REAL books??? Books like you see in book stores, not spiral bound, not stapled in the middle and definitely not for more than what a real book would cost??? I have four hardbound books of over 300 pages each. None of the content is repetitive. Each is different and I refuse to sell downloadable copies. It cheapens the work. 

Supplements??? No trainer worth his weight in sand would recommend products that have fillers, binders, GMO's, corn syrup, artificial flavors, chemicals, or nervous system stimulants??? EAS, Metrx, Designer Protein, Muscletech (to name a few) are all companies that use these shady ingredients. What happened to good old fashioned common sense and eating right? Too often you get sold on the idea someone can tell you "The Truth" about supplements but the truth is, you need basic nourishment, not cake batter, candy bars or things that have just become popular over the past few years. 

I know some of these people also try to use a degree or certification to profess their abundant knowledge into the secrets of nutrition and exercise but think about this too??? If all it took were a degree to be so clever, why aren't all people with the same degree selling the same ideas? Why aren't all people with the same certification built alike? Why are most physicians (such as Dr Atkins, Barry Sears and others) looking as if they have never exercised a day in their lives? If someone holds the key to true health you can bet your last dime they will look the part effortlessly and drug free.

However, the answer to all these questions can be summed up with one statement: Because none of that matters. The truth isn't taught by riding the bandwagon of assembly line or "cookie cutter" certifications and degrees. I have formal schooling but do I boast of it? No way. I use scarcely little of what was offered from institutions of higher learning to get where I am. It amazes me as well, but it is true. Really??? If I needed a special title to teach the things I know in basic forms you can grasp, then wouldn't you would need a special title to learn it or grasp it as well? No. See how simple that is? Titles mean nothing. Applicable knowledge is everything.

Last but not least, for now, if the website your guru preaches from looks like it was put together by a high school student, walk away. If they cannot afford real publishing, if they cannot afford professional website design, and if they are either recommending products you know are bad for you or are private labeling rather than affording to formulate their own goods??? This person is not the successful role model you should turn to. I am shaking my head just thinking about them.

Have you ever listened to a personal trainer boasting around the gym about how smart they were, how successful they were and then seen them turn around and drive off in a Pinto, bondo buggy or rust bucket? Yeah, hardly the type of clown I would take my advice from either.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2005)

Please, Don Lemmon, tell us a little about your diet then.  We only go by word of mouth around here and methods that people have tried and worked for them.  None of us here claim to be experts.  We don't get paid to help these people.  We do it for free and out of the kindness of our hearts.  We use methods that have been used in the past and we mainly promote better healthy lifestyle methods in general and not crash diets.

So please, if you want us to understand more, then give us something to go with .  

I am really being sincere here.  We don't want to bash anyone, we are all only here to learn and help


----------



## Believer (Mar 2, 2010)

*Don Lemmon Diet Re:*

I have done the Don Lemmon diet and am still a huge fan of it. The diet consists of a food separation method which is totally different from food combining. It works with your digestive system. The diet is a lifestyle of healthy, clean eating, no gimmicks, no lies.  In order to understand how the diet works one would really need to understand how the human digestive system works by reading Don Lemmon's book _Know How_. Don made part of his living by selling his books on nutrition and exercise and offering limited direct email consultations on meal planning etc. Truly the best book I have ever read on nutrition and exercise. This diet really does work. It fixes a majority of the digestive problems people face too such as indigestion. Unfortunately, Don Lemmon died in a tragic car accident in 2006. I am truly saddened by his death and the fact that his diet never became more well-known or that he is no longer alive to defend it.


----------

